# Nasty Salmonella in your fish tank water?



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

I came across this article in 'Practical Fishkeeping'. Apparently in certain aquariums, they've isolated some nasty Salmonella. I've had aquariums for years, and personally I don't think that they've made me sick...
Worth a quick read, however:

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=908


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh man.. Thats a good to know.

I have had salmonella posioning and i would not wish it on anyone!

I think as a rule, i make sure i wash up everytime i go dipping in the tank. I take great care with my turtles too. My birds as well.. Thier poop can carry some crazy strains of bacteria. 
Bacteria is everywhere.. but with good clean habits you should never have to worry too much about them 

great artical from a great dad! ^^ are you gunna let your two near the tank now? lol


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I always wondered if a fish tank could make you sick (physically, mentally well that's another story  )... interesting article for sure. 

I am wondering if the tanks that are most suseptible to these bacteria blooms are ones that get little to 0 maintenance, like no water changes in 3-4 months type of situation. Doing weekly water changes would always cut the population of bacteria keeping it at bay would it not?

Always good practise to wash your hands after I guess, can't hurt!


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

A friend of mine caught TB (mycobacterium) from his aquaria. I can tell you - be careful. The TB he had wasn't the lung infection sort, but a persistent systemic infection that showed up as nasty nodules on his hands and arms. The treatments can take up to a year and are intensive and expensive if you don't have a medical benefit plan (I think I heard that it cost about $10 000 for the drugs). 

I never put hands in my tanks when I've got open cuts.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

oh my god!! that's insane! how's does TB get in an aquarium?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

was it via his fish? I know of it but i have never seen it..

good to know west!


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

It's actually not Tb (mycobacterium tuberculosis), but rather, a related type of mycobacterium called mycobacterium marinum. http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1538.htm
M. marinum doesn't affect the lungs, but rather forms cutaneous lesions on the hands or arms (i.e., regions that have been in contact with contaminated aquarium water). There's some pics here: http://dermatology.cdlib.org/103/NYU/case_presentations/051804n2.html

This isn't meant to panic anyone. Rather, just a reminder that hand washing after playing around with your aquarium water is probably a good thing.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah - sorry, I didn't mean that it was the tb we associate with lungs. I believe that the same bacterium causes what we call fish tb though.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a small _Myco. marinum_ infection on my thumb. It shrunk back significantly on it's own...mostly to being exposed to the sunlight as it's on my drivers' side...drive I do alot of...LOL.

A collegue of mine had the same affliction but he took a 3 month course of antibiotics (chlorerythromycin) and at ~$120/month, 24/7 stomach problems and the "runs"...not a fun thing to go through.

How did we get it? All from handling LR. In my case, a ~20lb chunk fell on my hand pinning it. As a natural reaction I pulled back and it ended up cutting my thumb to shreds.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I've seen pics of someone who had a small cut on his hand....hands in tank and a week later the arm was swelled up past the elbow and bright red. He had a major infection  with a weeping sore. 

If I have a cut and have my hand in the tank I put peroxide on it after I'm done with the tanks. There are times you just can't avoid putting your hands in the tank, but do be careful.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Westender said:


> A friend of mine caught TB (mycobacterium) from his aquaria. I can tell you - be careful. The TB he had wasn't the lung infection sort, but a persistent systemic infection that showed up as nasty nodules on his hands and arms. The treatments can take up to a year and are intensive and expensive if you don't have a medical benefit plan (I think I heard that it cost about $10 000 for the drugs).
> 
> I never put hands in my tanks when I've got open cuts.


TAKE NOTE FOLKS- cuzz this is the thing you are most likely to ever pick up. Its a systemic infection. The nice thing about it is that its not particularly dangerous. Its unsightly- but its unlikely to be in any way lifethreatening, or a detriment to your overall health. It shows up as pinkish "nodules" on the arms hands and fingers. I have a tiny one on my knuckle- but it hasnt changed since I picked it up working briefly at a LFS.

NOT ONE fish store worker I know has not either had it themselves or known someone personally who has had it. Fish TB is quite common (relative to human TB)


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Most doctors probably wouldn't know what it is. It certainly should be treated.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

If you have an infection you suspect came from the tank make sure to tell yor doctor.....fish can carry TB, cholera and other diseases....not sure how many can be passed on, but you wonder.

It is like any pet....dogs, cats, birds and turtles do pass stuff on their humans but washing your hands is the best start.


----------

